# Gimbals Ride directions



## 867-5309 (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone know how to get to Gimbals from uptown?


----------



## SteveCnj (Oct 6, 2003)

867-5309 said:


> Anyone know how to get to Gimbals from uptown?


Look here
http://www.usicycling.org/rides.php#gimbelsride


----------

